# 8 ft plus 250lb bull shark offshore



## gordaskipper (Feb 26, 2010)

We decided to go some 55 miles on Saturday out of Matagorda fishing the 50wide with hopes of a grouper and get our limit of snapper our furthest adventure yet. I was on the bottom in 200 feet or water with small ray I caught on the pier Friday no other big baits to use. The bait was hit some hours later at the rig and took 45 minutes to land (well get to the boat) my biggest shark ever (we originally thought it was a grouper). 

I think the pics don't show its true size as we attempted to release her quickly, get the hook out so picture taking took the back seat. My son and I could barely pick it up maybe a foot out of the water with gloves on and she did not like the hook remover (she was smashing the boat)so we cut the leader off at the hook eyelet...those big teeth (LOOK AT THE SPACING) may look small in my pics anything but however very intimidating. I had to back off the drag some due to the pressure on my back and my Calstar Boomer blank is like a broom stick so you can tell its bent quite a bit still as I let off the drag.

It was quite the experience since I never landed a really big heavy fish on the 50 wide worth every penny and then some. Well the ride home is another story in itself as the boat lost power and I only have one engine&#8230;chitty chitty bang bang


----------



## REELING 65 (Aug 18, 2009)

Yep..it's a big un. Nice pic's,the water looks nice. Sux about the loss of power.


----------



## TrueblueTexican (Aug 29, 2005)

*Revenge*

I take it out on the bulls every year at POC -- cost me around 30K in the STAR once -- we also had a biggun hooked up this year in the pass -- some tough hard fightin boogers when they are shallow -- a nine footer tryin to tailwalk is a sight to see - and those bassturds hold a grudge - literally they are the one shark that when landed will keep tryin to get at you -- we very carefully remove our circles with a three foot dehooker --

Bad Boyz --


----------



## DRILHER (Apr 4, 2010)

TrueblueTexican said:


> I take it out on the bulls every year at POC -- cost me around 30K in the STAR once -- we also had a biggun hooked up this year in the pass -- some tough hard fightin boogers when they are shallow -- a nine footer tryin to tailwalk is a sight to see - and those bassturds hold a grudge - literally they are the one shark that when landed will keep tryin to get at you -- we very carefully remove our circles with a three foot dehooker --
> 
> Bad Boyz --


 Aftco mahes a 6' heavy duty dehooker that works great on bis sharks. Looks like a gaff but has a pig tail on the end. I don't believe that a hook that isn't swallowed will hurt that shark. Nice fish. 50s are perfect reels for boat fishing big sharks.


----------



## aggiemulletboy (May 31, 2006)

Really nice fish. Not sure it is a bull though. That head doesn't look right, even compared to some of the other bulls you this summer

http://www.2coolfishing.com/ttmbforum/showpost.php?p=2960438&postcount=9


----------



## scrambler (May 28, 2004)

aggiemulletboy said:


> Really nice fish. Not sure it is a bull though. That head doesn't look right, even compared to some of the other bulls you this summer
> 
> http://www.2coolfishing.com/ttmbforum/showpost.php?p=2960438&postcount=9


I thought the same thing when I saw the pic. Looks like a Sandbar shark with that big dorsal fin.

Either way, nice shark.


----------



## sharkinaggie (Jan 21, 2008)

Yeah definately not a bull, judging by the pics my guess would be a sandbar. 

Nice shark for sure!

-SA


----------



## gordaskipper (Feb 26, 2010)

*its a silky shark...opps!*

Yes you guys are right it is not a bull shark for sure nose is not rounded enough...so my friend got on me about not knowing my shark species so I stand corrected&#8230; oh well at least I can catch them...thanks for the tip on the de-hooker I really need to get one for the Kings and Cuda's too..So I get to learn something new and hopefully no eat too much crow??? what's that taste like anyway&#8230;thanks for the input


----------



## marlin50lrs (Apr 12, 2010)

sandbar. noticed the huge fins right away


----------

